# Another new member, looking to buy



## Ctrain (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Went to the range for my first time yesterday, and loved it. I have shot guns before since I was about 15, as I go bird hunting almost every year. I own a 12 gauge remington wingmaster, and love that, as well. However I have only shot a few pistols while out in the woods with my family, and this was my first experience at the range. Rented a Beretta 92fs and also a S&W 686 4'' and put some 38 specials through it. Really enjoyed the 686, and love that it can shoot .357 mags as well as 38 specials. Also, the gunshop there said they could sell me a new 686 for $740. 

That being said, I have a few questions. First, is this a good first pistol to own? It would mainly be for range use, but of course also for home defense purposes as well. I am not too experienced with handguns, but have heard nothing but great things about the 686. Just looking for other options that people think might be something better to try. Second, is that a good price for this gun? I am not good on gun prices, and have heard that you need to watch out so you don't get ripped off. Don't really have any knowledgable friends, so any help is appreciated.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi from Indiana! That 686 would be an excellent choice for a range/home defense gun. I love Beretta, but I would have to say that the 686 would be even better to fill the role your asking of it. I would not want to carry it for CC though. Oh, I suppose you could with the right holster, but it would be a little on the big side for me. (Back issues from the military) It leaves me with my 92F sitting at home more than not. Sucks, because I love my Berettas.


----------



## Ctrain (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah, awesome, thank you for the advice. I was thinking I might use it for CC, but wasn't sure about the size and how that would feel. I am a bigger guy, though ( 6'4'' 190) so I think if I had the right holster it would possibly be okay? I did enjoy the 92F a lot, just loved the feel from the revolver a bit more. The guy working at the range had his beretta 92f strapped on his side, and he said it's his favorite. Another gun that I am thinking from complete left field was a 1911. My friends cousin has one, and he raves about it. I know that the caliber would be way different (I think it is a 45? Not sure, I am a pretty big noob), but how are those for a first time handgun? I do like the look of the metal 1911 with wood grips. The whole choosing part of buying a weapon is such a tough decision, ahh.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

The 686 is a fine revolver. With a 4 inch barrel it's not too bad to carry. The 1911's are available in many calibers, 45 ACP, 40 S&W, 9mm and 38 super. Springfield Armory and Colt make some good ones. The full sized ones feed best. They are fairly heavy too but easier to conceal. Shoot some different ones and see what you like.


----------



## Ctrain (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I saw the springfield 1911 and it looked like a solid weapon. I will be trying to get back to the gun shop asap so I can shoot some different guns, figure what fits me best.

However, I read online that the 357 mag loads are pretty loud...so loud that if you were to use them without ear protection in a home defense scenario, it would possibly be debilitating? People said that it is better to go with a larger load/grain that moves slower than to go with the 357 mag, because it travels so fast that it cracks and hurts your ears, or something like that? Do you think I should wait and go with something like the 689 so I can shoot the .44 specials or something larger? They threw a wrench into my thinking with that too loud feature of the 357s...


----------



## BigDog1135 (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome from WNY!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome from snowy AZ....JJ


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Ctrain said:


> Thanks for the advice! I saw the springfield 1911 and it looked like a solid weapon. I will be trying to get back to the gun shop asap so I can shoot some different guns, figure what fits me best.
> 
> However, I read online that the 357 mag loads are pretty loud...so loud that if you were to use them without ear protection in a home defense scenario, it would possibly be debilitating? People said that it is better to go with a larger load/grain that moves slower than to go with the 357 mag, because it travels so fast that it cracks and hurts your ears, or something like that? Do you think I should wait and go with something like the 689 so I can shoot the .44 specials or something larger? They threw a wrench into my thinking with that too loud feature of the 357s...


In a room in a home defense senario any cartridge is loud. I nearly dropped my weapon the first time I fired it indoors with no ear protection. Even shooting from a moving vehicle out the passenger window is quite a surprise the first time. Shoot indoors with just earplugs and see how loud it is. If it's dark you will probably end up blinded by the flash too so shut one eye when you shoot.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, the way I see it, there is nothing whatever wrong with the 686 for your intended uses. Anything would be loud fired indoors, and you are going to want to use ear and eye protection when you practice, whether indoors or not, just as a matter of general principle.

In a home defense scenario, of course, your own survival and that of your loved ones would be at issue. I doubt that limited use would permanently damage your ears and, even if it did, stopping the intruder would be of such paramount importance that it would be the least of your worries.

Get the 686, or anything else you've tried and enjoy, practice until you are comfortable with it, and enjoy.


----------



## Ctrain (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah, yeah, when I first went into the range yesterday it was a surprise. I did have ear and eye protection on of course, but it was my first time being in an indoor facility and firing guns. And wow, does it really make a difference compared to being ourdoors and shooting in open fields haha, quite startling. I will have to do a bit more shooting and get the feel of some other choices before I make this big decision. Thanks for everyones help on here, it's been great.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome be safe when you get your weapon

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have the 4in 586.... its the original blued, 6 shot version and love it..... one of the sweetest double actions ever, little rougher than the python but not something most people would notice. i am a large guy so i have , on occasion carried it concealed and have never felt out gunned with it. 6 .357 mag rounds will put whatever you are hitting on the ground. 

whatever gun you buy, if its a quality gun will have the ability to be more accurate than you do, its a machine, built to do the same thing over and over, the same way. the human element is the biggest variable so learn to shoot it well.


----------

